# 7/4/13 - Lost Paddle Crystal Gorge



## Colter (Jun 13, 2008)

Lost my paddle in the inner gorge today, definitely was swept into miller falls but if anyone finds it let me know! Werner player - black carbon straight shaft. Thanks!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Should rename that run Colorado boys be like phelps..


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*That'll do Babe.*

Shouldn't you get back to your flock Mike? A little bird told me you are really slaying them with your new hip wader/velcro mitten system. I herd (no pun intended) there are a few newbies stuck in the fence, get off the interwebz and go pound on em bud!


----------

